
Autism Symptoms Related to Aluminum and Acetaminophen Exposure (2012) [pdf] - primroot
https://people.csail.mit.edu/seneff/Entropy/entropy-14-02227.pdf
======
primroot
"Do aluminum vaccine adjuvants contribute to the rising prevalence of autism?"
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S016201341...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0162013411002212?np=y)

------
danblick
My impression: here's an article from people publishing outside of their area
of expertise, in a crap journal that has not much to do with their topic, with
shady statistics and the implication that people should avoid vaccines (which
have been demonstrated to prevent disease).

Why was this even published?

